# New Economie Service to France/Spain with Brittany Ferries



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I did check but could not find a post. So here we are......

A new addition to the fleet

If you are a regular traveller to Normandy or Spain, I am sure you will be pleased to hear that we are adding a ship to our fleet which will operate 4 additional services a week from Portsmouth to Le Havre and one additional weekly service from Portsmouth to Bilbao. This vessel, to be named Baie de Seine, will operate under our économie brand because, although this ship is very comfortable, its facilities do not match those to be found on our cruise-ferries. This, of course, means that fares will be the same as those on our other économie ship, Etretat, which are lower than those available on our main brand and as a club member you will be able to make even greater savings. This move also offers more choice and additional space to both France and Spain, something that those of you with pets will especially appreciate because Baie de Seine has 14 pet-friendly cabins. Another feature is the availability of "économie plus" cabins of which there will be 18, each offering more space and comfort.

The new service will start on 11th May and will add four convenient overnight sailings from Portsmouth to Le Havre plus three afternoon and one overnight back. The weekly service to Bilbao will leave Portsmouth every Tuesday and return Wednesday. These additional sailings will be available to book soon. We will advise in due course when they are. In the meantime, for more information click here < I have added link below. Trev.

Link <<< Click


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just saying thanks to bump this up a bit.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks interesting as we are possibly off to Portugal in November with the dog, be interesting to see how much the pet cabins cost


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

I did the Eretat Portsmouth to Santandar on Jan 3. Had pet friendly cabin. Very satisfied. Only gripe was restaurant is right up front. On a rough crossing, which it was, you had to fight hard to get outside the food before the floor claimed it. My advice - tis a long crossing, take plenty to read. From Santandar to Seville sooo easy.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Doesn't look very economic...
We usually pay about 90 GBP for Dunkirk - Dover. This quoted 219 GBP Le Havre - Portsmouth. Some difference!
Patrick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Doesn't look very economic...
> We usually pay about 90 GBP for Dunkirk - Dover. This quoted 219 GBP Le Havre - Portsmouth. Some difference!
> Patrick


You could save 30% with BF Club De Voyage


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Patrick_Phillips said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't look very economic...
> ...


That is still funny money, Teemyob, as far as I can see;
You pay an extra 129 but if you agree to pay another 165 they will let me have 70 off!
Total for a 90 crossing now 314 (219 +165 - 70)
How do they think this is a good deal? Am I missing something here?

Patrick


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick_Phillips said:
> ...


Club de Voyage was originally set up as as a French property owners club and then a frequent travellers club renamed Club de Voyage open to anyone that makes frequent crossings.

The savings can be considerable even on one return crossing a year and there are other benefits that can reduce the cost such as friends and families discount(member gets £10 voucher each time), associate membership(share the cost of membership), breakfast allowance, 10% off meals.

Some of us are prepared to pay a little extra for the comfort and convenience of arriving(in your example) 200 miles closer to our destination.

I do know all the 'enjoy the drive' stuff and 'part of the holiday' but for some of us that is not always the case.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps I have got something wrong in their pricing but for my van £359 one way looks good. It says this is the economy price, including a cabin with no carpet. I continued and it then says that I must also book a cabin for another £100+ pounds. So I am a bit confused.
Anyhow, even at that price, after deducting the cost of fuel and possibly tolls and the basic channel crossing plus time, wear and tear the price works out for me at about £100 more than driving to Spain.
Will this ferry prove more reliable than last years to Gijon which stopped running just before we wanted to book it.

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Frequent Travel rates/clubs are what they say.

We have Spanish and French Memberships with BF.

You can often get back the cost of the first years membership on your first return booking.

Then, every Friend that books on your Membership is a bonus. Plus, £8 per person breakfast and 10% off dining.

It works for us. I will do anything to Avoid the M25 route down to Dover from Manchester.

So we try to use BF or P&O North Sea.

Works for some, not others. I dare say, if I / We were retired. I would be watching the pennies and taking our time. We could drive through the night to get to Folkestone. Jump on the tunnel and away we go at a leisurely pace.

But we both work. I do have a tunnel booking in a few weeks for Germany & Austria. But coming back on P&O North Sea, Rotterdam-Hull for £137.

Trev


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

The vessel was built in 2002 and was running as the Dana sirena.

Should be a good ship,even in economie mode. 
http://http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Baie_de_Seine


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

We've booked the budget crossing on Baie de Seine for Portsmouth-Santander return in May-June. £808 return with cabins. Unfortunately cheapest cabins had sold out so had to go for 3-berth outdoor. About £200 cheaper than the bigger ship and the times are better for us.

I don't think that's too bad considering the tolls, fuel and stopovers on the way down through France. We're time-limited so tootling down through France without paying tolls isn't an option. A day there and day back gives us nearly 5 more days in Spain, which in itself is worth paying a bit more for.

Will report back on the ship.

Griff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Interesting,does your van, whatever it is, fit into the under 7m size.
Where about's in Spain will you be stopping, what will be that milage from the ferry.

Then we need to know the cost of the driving down using tolls etc.to compare. However the deciding point must be the extra 5 days.

Just as an up to date comparison based on the 2016 costs.

Anyone help out on this.

cabby


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Cabby

Yeah our van is under 6m with a towbar bike rack. Haven't decided on where we're going yet, but just travelling down through France to get to the other side of the Pyrenees would take at least two stops either way and tolls/fuel another £200 each way, plus what you spend in campsite fees plus wear and tear.

Edit: sorry - 5 days extra is probably not right! Would take about 5 days there and back if driving, and ferry is 2 so we get an extra 3 days in Spain. Plus not tired from 1250 miles of extra driving....


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

if you cross to Calais around 10pm and kip in Calais, it's then only 1 overnight stop to the Spanish border, at least that is what we do.
Just checked my SANEF tag invoice, we spent €134 going South and €83 coming home last November, went the long way via Paris - Millau and returned on the western route. Think we also paid some odd sections in cash, not much. I don't keep fuel records but I budget at 30mpg.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We have used both "Cruise" and "Economie" crossings and have to say we actually prefer the "Economie"

The cafeteria service was very good with sufficient choices to cover all the meals we took on board

They say that "some cabins don't have carpets" - well ours did, but even so - would that matter?

You only sleep in the cabin after all...

Depending on timings and dates of crossings - "Economie" for us from now on

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

we are retired and have a 7mt van,and use the Portsmouth to Santander ,last year we came home from Bilbao and enjoyed that crossing better, so its Bilbao this year ,has we go to la manga which is about 500miles, doing it this was saves about 3/4 days of driving down, and has a lot of us have seen more &more speed cameras going up,so we enjoy the cruse down better than hard drive


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

MGDavid - So for a return journey through France to get to Spain, your costs are are around £400 for tolls and fuel, plus however much you spend each stopover night plus 4 days of driving 350 miles each day. Plus the cost of Ferry/Eurotunnel.

Personally I'd prefer to take the hit on the cost and just get the ferry to Santander, saving a few days and arriving refreshed in Spain, given our time constraints. I think if we had more time then the route through France would be more likely.

Griff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO Brittany Ferries have very carefully pitched the price of the Santander trip as about the same as driving back, the one BIG advantage of taking the ferry there, or back, is that you arrive rested, the one disadvantage is that you miss out on a few days driving through France - I would avoid the toll roads and use the extensive aires netwok and enjoy those few days since that is what a MH allows you to do.....

The Santander ferry is ideal for cars as of course if you drive back in a car you would need at least one overnight stop even if yu use the toll roads....

We have done both - we have enjoyed the ferry and also enjoyed the drive to our home - which is JUST in the Lot et Garonne and so about 1/2 way "down" through France.

In the winter I would avoid the ferry as the Bay of Biscay is notorious and BF frequently cancel the ferry without much warning.....

In the summer you get the chance to see dolphins, whales and so on and the trip is a nice relaxing start or finish to any holiday....

It is very comfortable sitting on the fence for me though...... > 

Dave


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

griffly16 said:


> MGDavid - So for a return journey through France to get to Spain, your costs are are around £400 for tolls and fuel, plus however much you spend each stopover night plus 4 days of driving 350 miles each day. Plus the cost of Ferry/Eurotunnel.
> 
> Personally I'd prefer to take the hit on the cost and just get the ferry to Santander, saving a few days and arriving refreshed in Spain, given our time constraints. I think if we had more time then the route through France would be more likely.
> 
> Griff


Yes, pretty much. We try to stay on free or very cheap aires, for an overnight all I want is a quiet parking place. Industrial estates on the edge of towns are good hunting grounds, usually deserted betwen 6pm and 7 in the morning. I like the driving and don't get tired unless I push beyond 10 hours per day. Whereas the thought of more than 4 or 5 hours on a boat spooks me; we're all different of course :laugh:


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

We costed up a trip this year in our van, which with bikes and kayaks on is 3.3 high, 8 long. 1 dog, 2 kids, me and her worked out at £1200 return.

I thought it would cost £500 there and back, as my van just about does 25 mpg. 

I spend long periods at work driving for hours, so for me 2 days to get down is achievable. I had considered doing it in one go, overnight just to get it done.....


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

mgdavid said:


> Yes, pretty much. We try to stay on free or very cheap aires, for an overnight all I want is a quiet parking place. Industrial estates on the edge of towns are good hunting grounds, usually deserted betwen 6pm and 7 in the morning. I like the driving and don't get tired unless I push beyond 10 hours per day. Whereas the thought of more than 4 or 5 hours on a boat spooks me; we're all different of course :laugh:


:laugh:

I don't mind the boat at all - and I don't think I'd be up for driving 10 hours per day! My other half certainly wouldn't!

Horses for courses


----------

